# What's your meet cute story?



## cauliflowerwings (May 27, 2021)

Just stumbled upon a thread on whether we're losing the ability to charm people and there was talk of online dating being a contributor to that. It made me wonder how people meet / met their partners. Maybe your meeting story isn't conventional rom-com movie "cute" but I thought it'd be nice to hear people's stories of how they met their current partners or a person of significance (like a friend). 

Not sure if this has been asked before, but I didn't see a discussion on it so if you don't mind sharing, please indulge me.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

What’s yours?


----------



## cauliflowerwings (May 27, 2021)

Openminded said:


> What’s yours?


My partner was one of 3 department heads who spoke to me on my 2nd interview for a job where I would be the head of a 4th department. He wore his yellow shirt (which I later learned was his lucky shirt) under a blazer, which I correctly suspected was worn only because he was told at the last minute that he would be part of the team interviewing me. Each of the 3 department heads struck me in their own way, but my impression on my now-partner was how I couldn't pinpoint the origin of his accent and the ethnic background of his facial features. It also struck me how aloof and poker-faced he was during our conversation - very unlike the other two. When I joked and turned on the charm, he smirked like he was fighting back a full smile. I think I made him chuckle once and I delivered an internal high-five to myself.
Later, I had to complete an exercise at a cubicle, which was perpendicular to his gigantic desk. The exercise had a time limit. My cursor lagged behind my mouse, and I was pretty aggressively clicking on the computer mouse for a few minutes. He got up and gave me a different mouse in a languid, nonchalant manner with very few words. He mumbled something like, "Here, use this instead". I later learned that he was the one who set up the computer I was to work on, and he knew the mouse was busted but didn't think it would be a big deal 😂 He felt really bad thinking I would fudge my exercise because he set me up with a faulty mouse, so he helped.
He's not too keen about our first meeting because it's a job interview, which I totally get, but I always laugh when I remember the blazer and the computer mouse. And I get all smiley when I think about the first time I saw him smirk. (In the moment, it was just a win because I was at a job interview and of course I wanted the managers to like me so I'd get the job, but I like that I remember wanting to make him smile and that I got to make him smile and that I liked seeing him smile.)


----------



## cauliflowerwings (May 27, 2021)

^ huh. I responded with my story but it says that mod approval is required. I don't think I violated any rules but anyway, I'll wait for that to show up.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Many moons ago, Batman was scanning the air-waves. I was a radio DJ. A friend took the station's incoming calls for me that were music requests, messages, and gig info. He called and asked to talk with me directly. That never happened. Friend placed him on hold and said his accent was hot. We jokingly fought over who got to take the call. Batman and I hit it off over the phone. We were mutually attracted by each other's voice, accent, personality, and music although didn't know what each other looked like, and hadn't asked either. We spoke a few times and arranged to casually meet at a bar; it wasn't a date. I typically didn't arrange to meet listeners. It was a brief encounter and he didn't run the other way, so that was a good start. At some point afterwards, he asked for (and I gave him) my personal phone number. He was direct in wanting to know that I was single (we both were). Arranged to meet casually again, as in 'Yep, I'm heading to that club Saturday night, I'll probably see you there' kind of thing. It wasn't a date. However, following that conversation with him, a guy I had previously dated called unexpectedly and invited me on a date elsewhere later that night. My intention was to be there. Well, I didn't make it to that date (or had contact with him again after) as I was distracted by, and enjoying, Batman's company too much instead; and kissing each others faces off. Batman then invited me on a date which started as lunch, and extended to the rest of the day with running errands, chatting, listening to music. He blew off his plans for that night and invited me to continue with dinner and movie. Moved in together within a year. And away we goooooo...


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Our story is not necessarily cute but maybe rom com, emphasis on com, material. 

We met at work. When an out of town assignment stalled waiting for FedEx the next morning we hit the hotel bar, got drunk and had sex. We had our first date a week later (grilled swordfish kebaps on her tar beach). Don't worry, we know it won't last.


----------



## cauliflowerwings (May 27, 2021)

heartsbeating said:


> Many moons ago, Batman was scanning the air-waves. I was a radio DJ. A friend took the station's incoming calls for me that were music requests, messages, and gig info. He called and asked to talk with me directly. That never happened. Friend placed him on hold and said his accent was hot. We jokingly fought over who got to take the call. Batman and I hit it off over the phone. We were mutually attracted by each other's voice, accent, personality, and music although didn't know what each other looked like, and hadn't asked either. We spoke a few times and arranged to casually meet at a bar; it wasn't a date. I typically didn't arrange to meet listeners. It was a brief encounter and he didn't run the other way, so that was a good start. At some point afterwards, he asked for (and I gave him) my personal phone number. He was direct in wanting to know that I was single (we both were). Arranged to meet casually again, as in 'Yep, I'm heading to that club Saturday night, I'll probably see you there' kind of thing. It wasn't a date. However, following that conversation with him, a guy I had previously dated called unexpectedly and invited me on a date elsewhere later that night. My intention was to be there. Well, I didn't make it to that date (or had contact with him again after) as I was distracted by, and enjoying, Batman's company too much instead; and kissing each others faces off. Batman then invited me on a date which started as lunch, and extended to the rest of the day with running errands, chatting, listening to music. He blew off his plans for that night and invited me to continue with dinner and movie. Moved in together within a year. And away we goooooo...


I love dates that start as one thing but are so enjoyable they get extended for hours and hours 😄. Also if you're running errands on the first date, I think that's a good sign hahaha. I sometimes joke that my partner came over my place one night and never left. 


CharlieParker said:


> Our story is not necessarily cute but maybe rom com, emphasis on com, material.
> 
> We met at work. When an out of town assignment stalled waiting for FedEx the next morning we hit the hotel bar, got drunk and had sex. We had our first date a week later (grilled swordfish kebaps on her tar beach). Don't worry, we know it won't last.


The food sounds good though, so yay?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Husband: I wanted to stay home and mope. My friend insisted I go out with him to a club we all frequented. He started talking to the guy next table over. I went to ask if we could leave so I could go back to my ice cream and cheesy horror plan, but I saw the face that would change my world. Love at first sight. I asked my friend to introduce us, we saw each other there and spoke a few times over the next weeks, then I had a party at my apartment and invited some of the club folks, including him. We left to go walking to a store for more liquor, talked the entire 3 hrs walk there and back (we couldn't find an open store), he asked me out a few days later, and here we are today 21 years gone by.

Best Friend 1: We met because we lived in the same small neighborhood and have been friends for over 30 years now.

Best Friend 2: We met because she was screwing my HS boyfriend, got pregnant, wasn't sure if her BF or my BF was the father, and wanted to tell me herself. She, her BF, and my then BF met me at the bus stop, went walking with me, and told me. Long story short, I dumped my ex and remained friends with her. She eventually left her BF due to physical abuse and had nowhere to go. She and her child moved in with my parents. A year later she started dating my uncle. They just celebrated their 26th anniversary. So, we're lifelong friends and family.


----------



## cauliflowerwings (May 27, 2021)

MJJEAN said:


> Husband: I wanted to stay home and mope. My friend insisted I go out with him to a club we all frequented. He started talking to the guy next table over. I went to ask if we could leave so I could go back to my ice cream and cheesy horror plan, but I saw the face that would change my world. Love at first sight. I asked my friend to introduce us, we saw each other there and spoke a few times over the next weeks, then I had a party at my apartment and invited some of the club folks, including him. We left to go walking to a store for more liquor, talked the entire 3 hrs walk there and back (we couldn't find an open store), he asked me out a few days later, and here we are today 21 years gone by.
> 
> Best Friend 1: We met because we lived in the same small neighborhood and have been friends for over 30 years now.
> 
> Best Friend 2: We met because she was screwing my HS boyfriend, got pregnant, wasn't sure if her BF or my BF was the father, and wanted to tell me herself. She, her BF, and my then BF met me at the bus stop, went walking with me, and told me. Long story short, I dumped my ex and remained friends with her. She eventually left her BF due to physical abuse and had nowhere to go. She and her child moved in with my parents. A year later she started dating my uncle. They just celebrated their 26th anniversary. So, we're lifelong friends and family.


Ah thank you for sharing! The best friend 2 story is wild, but nice to see a friendship forged from something that typically ends in the opposite.

A 3-hour walk looking for an open liquor store spent in good company - I like it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

My mom and her sister talked her into having a look at me.

She was reluctant but once she saw me, she wanted some right away. When I saw her, I knew she was the "ONE" and asked her out immediately.

She accepted and for the next week, we were literally joined at the hip so often that I was in danger of losing my job.

That was almost 30 years ago. We had our detractors but the safe bet is on our longevity.😉


----------



## Harold Demure (Oct 21, 2020)

We met at our local youth club. She told me she had noticed my broad shoulders and big hands. I had been aware of her from the youth club but saw her one day in a red wet look Mac and red wet look boots, cycling uphill on a chopper bike. Her face was redder than her outfit but I still thought she was the one for me right from that moment.

Asked her out to the local Tennis Club disco a couple of weeks later. She said yes but it was only when her friend asked if I was now her boyfriend that she realised it was a date. She later told me that I was a good kisser and would be good boyfriend material.

I was just turned 16, she was 14 and this year we have been together for 50 years, married for 44.

As an aside, we had been dating for 6 years when I asked her father for her hand in marriage. His response was “do you think you are rushing into this?”. Didn’t know how to reply to that. 😄


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I saw my now wife cleaning the windows of her gym at five am one morning. I was having a house built and as there’s a lot of windows I thought she would be handy to have around the place. 😂
My best friend is a woman who asked me to lift her up on my shoulders at a Springsteen gig so she could get a photo. She was unbelievably hot but unfortunately (for me at the time) she’s gay. 
We’ve been best friends for over half my life and she is the best person I know.


----------



## cauliflowerwings (May 27, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> My mom and her sister talked her into having a look at me.
> 
> She was reluctant but once she saw me, she wanted some right away. When I saw her, I knew she was the "ONE" and asked her out immediately.
> 
> ...





Harold Demure said:


> We met at our local youth club. She told me she had noticed my broad shoulders and big hands. I had been aware of her from the youth club but saw her one day in a red wet look Mac and red wet look boots, cycling uphill on a chopper bike. Her face was redder than her outfit but I still thought she was the one for me right from that moment.
> 
> Asked her out to the local Tennis Club disco a couple of weeks later. She said yes but it was only when her friend asked if I was now her boyfriend that she realised it was a date. She later told me that I was a good kisser and would be good boyfriend material.
> 
> ...





Andy1001 said:


> I saw my now wife cleaning the windows of her gym at five am one morning. I was having a house built and as there’s a lot of windows I thought she would be handy to have around the place. 😂
> My best friend is a woman who asked me to lift her up on my shoulders at a Springsteen gig so she could get a photo. She was unbelievably hot but unfortunately (for me at the time) she’s gay.
> We’ve been best friends for over half my life and she is the best person I know.


Thank you for sharing! There are so many challenging parts to every relationship; it's nice to look back at where you started sometimes and how far you've come.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

I met her on a relationship forum (not this one). Sent her a PM which then spiraled into talking on the phone for 5 hours every night. 

Was planning on moving to a different part of her state. Said I would stop by and take her out to dinner on the way down. It went so well I ended up coming back for a second date the next weekend. After the third date on the third weekend I started to realize commuting up and down every weekend wasn't practical. That I would have to end it or get closer. So after the third date I repacked all my stuff, moved to her city and found a place. 

As crazy as that sounds there was never any conflict about it. Everything about it felt right. She inspired a level of desire in me that I'd never experienced before.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

I was sick of games from women. Wanted to find a one that wanted a commitment, and not just on my end. I was done with women. I prayed and told the Lord that i was done looking, put me with the one you have for me.

I was a 23yo 6'05" Park Ranger at a local lake and used to go out to Hwy and turn right to go to local burger joint for lunch. One day turned left and was almost to state line before i realized i turned wrong way. There was a cafe close by so i stopped there. Only time i ate there.

There was this 27yo, 5'03" blue eyed brunette hottie there with another woman and chid. I was smitten and could not keep my eyes off her. Im an eye man. We both have blue eyes. I finished before them and went outaide to my truck. Sat there until she left and found out what truck she was in. Checked tag and found out her name. Glad it came back to her and not man.

I keep looking for that truck every day i worked. A couple weeks later i saw her in the park. She was lost and got my chance to introduce myself. I showed her where her parents were camped and continued patrols.

I stopped by later that night, she was killin me with those Daisy Dukes, smokin body and hypnotic eyes. She left shortly after and i talked to her parents. Her mom gave me her life story! Recently filed dvorce from serial cheating husband. Her parents worked with my dad so they all knew each other. When i left the camp site that night, her dad told her mom, "That boy is gonna be your son-in-law" They revealed this at our wedding reception. 

Her mom called her the next day and guilt tripped her saying how rude she was last night....that that I was there to talk to her. She called my parents house as they knew my dads name. Bag phone days. We made a date to go out.

After 1st date i did not try to kiss her. Perfect gentleman, kissed her hand at goodbye. That threw her for loop. Thought i did not like her because i did not try anything. I wanted forever not a booty call. She was not expecting i would call her again. Went out again.

She moved in with me 2 months later, married 5 months later, been inseperable 25 yrs. We were both sick of opposite sex and praying for God to.control things.

That is why i consider myself Divinely Favored. We are completely joined mind, body and soul. Anxious for the day we can retire and spend all day every day together.


----------

